# Just Another Spaceview?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, not quite. :wink:

It is a fairly standard Bulova Accutron 214 Spaceview dating from 1963 (M3). True, it has a solid 14K gold case and its very original rather than a conversion...but it's the "*Tiffany & Co*" on the crystal that makes it special.

Very little info on Tiffany branded Accutrons on the Internet, but Bulova supplied them to the Tiffany store in New York; no idea how many or whether they cost more etc but this is the first one I've seen. Sadly not mine, but the UK owner bought it in an antique jewellery store in NY --- he has got a real rarity I think :yes:. And so nice to see such an original, correct Spaceview; aged lume on crystal nicely matches aged lume of correct hands.

I'd be too scared to wear this; that signed Tiffany & Co crystal is irreplaceable. :scared:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

A rare crystal indeed Paul and as you say I,ve not seen one on a spaceview before, I have seen quite a few brands marked with the Tiffany & Co logo but it,s usual to find that the dial is marked not the crystal, mind there is not a great deal of room to mark that dial.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats certainly striking!


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Please stop you are making me drool and dribble. Lovely find, where did that come from Paul?


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Paul - That is one "Great Watch" - Thanks for sharing!!

Cheers Paul/Canada :thumbsup:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Now that is a beautiful Spaceview Paul, unlikely to ever come across another.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If you wait long enough.....exactly 5 years in this case. :thumbsup:

I serviced this watch for a collector exactly 5 years ago. At the time, I knew the rarity of this watch and mentioned that if he ever wanted to sell it, just get in touch. And he did in 2014 but we failed to agree on a price and we went our separate ways....until last week, we he came back to me with orders from his wife "to declutter". This time a price was agreed and I received this very unusual 214 Accutron this morning. :thumbs_up:



1963 Accutron 214 Spaceview


14K sold gold case


Tiffany & Co signed Spaceview crystal


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice.

If I was ordered to declutter I know where I would start - no not a Spaceview :wink:


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> If you wait long enough.....exactly 5 years in this case. :thumbsup:
> 
> I serviced this watch for a collector exactly 5 years ago. At the time, I knew the rarity of this watch and mentioned that if he ever wanted to sell it, just get in touch. And he did in 2014 but we failed to agree on a price and we went our separate ways....until last week, we he came back to me with orders from his wife "to declutter". This time a price was agreed and I received this very unusual 214 Accutron this morning. :thumbs_up:
> 
> ...


 You own this watch now ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Captain Crandall said:


> You own this watch now ?


 Yes.


----------



## Captain Crandall (Sep 25, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yes.


 Can i ask how much you paid ? you can pm me if you don't want the whole world to know, or if you would rather not say i would understand....


----------



## TeaTrain (Nov 4, 2016)

I am new to watch collecting but holy moly I think I just fell in love... That watch is amazing. Good job getting one yourself Paul!


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, great catch there @Silver Hawk, that's an amazing piece and thanks for sharing.

And you're a bugger you are; before I started seeing your posts and reading your website I had no particular interest in electric watches. Now I've started searching them and watching them on eBay and we all know where that dark path eventually leads...!


----------



## TeaTrain (Nov 4, 2016)

Your absolutely right Pip! I didn't realise how enjoyable the electric watches were. I have a new found appreciation for them and will certainly be adding some to my collection over time.


----------



## TeaTrain (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok thats it. I have spent the majority of the day trying to find out if the watch on shpock i posted about is legit and where I can find one of these on this thread. Ideally without the rare tiffany and co print. I actually really want one of these lol XD.

Is it pretty straight forward to spot a genuine one? Or do these not really get faked? My knowledge catching fakes is not that detailed at present.

Perhaps you may know of where to grab one my fellow collectors :thumbs_up:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

TeaTrain said:


> Is it pretty straight forward to spot a genuine one?


 There are a lot of Spaceview "conversions" out there....a "conversion" is a regular 214 Accutron whose dial has been removed and new Spaceview hands and crystal fitted. Some are very crude and easily spotted, but more recent conversions can be very good which makes it more difficult to determine whether the watch left the factory as a Spaceview.


----------



## TeaTrain (Nov 4, 2016)

I see. Thanks for that. I can't help thinking that at some point I am going to slip up on my new found interest and get something which is not original. And then I am up poo creek without a paddle.

I guess it takes a while to have an eye for these things!


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

I have been looking at the Spaceview this week and I may have to get one, they are so unique and all my other watches are bigger, would be a nice addition to the collection. Lovely watch


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

What a find Paul. You are driving me crazy this watch is just superb i have never seen one before. You must be very proud on having something like this. Thanks for sharing such a masterpeice keep sharing more pictures.


----------

